# طلب مساعدة في الوقاية و الأمن الصناعي



## mohazik (6 نوفمبر 2011)

الرجاء مساعدة إلى كل من يملك ملف أو فيلم عن الوقاية و الأمن الصناعي


----------



## mohazik (6 نوفمبر 2011)

انا طالب تخصص وقاية وامن صناعي مهندس دولة واتمنى من الإخوة أن لا يبخلو علينا بخبرتهم خاصة الأخ غسان و مشكورين على المجهود و التألق.


----------



## mohazik (7 نوفمبر 2011)

انا في إنتظار الرد يا اخوان فهل من مجيب


----------



## mohazik (14 نوفمبر 2011)

طلب للإخوان هل من دروس في اللغة الإنجليزية التقنية في مجال الصحة والسلامة المهنية.


----------



## korba (16 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز:
اهلاً وسهلاً بك ... المنتدى يزخر بمواضيع الوقاية و الأمن الصناعي .فهل هناك امور محددة تبحث عنها


----------



## mohazik (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا أخي على الإهتمام أنا مهتم بتطوير مستوايا في اللغة الإنجليزية المتعلقة بهذا المجال فهل هناك دروس لتقوية كفائتي اللغوية في هذا المجال طبعا تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية بابجادياتها يتطلب وقت طويل و أنا أردت أن أقتصر على الأمور المتعلقة بمجال الصحة كالمفردات و الحادثات في هذا المجال فلا تبخل علينا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## korba (18 نوفمبر 2011)

أخي العزيز لا علم لي بدروس خاصة باللغة الإنكليزية لتعلم المفردات و المصطلحات الخاصة بالصحة و السلامة المهنية ..و لكن رأيي أن أغلب المواضيع الموجودة في هذا المنتدى هي باللغة الإنكليزية وقراءتها ستفيد في معرفة المفردات و المصطلحات فما عليك سوى البحث في هذا المنتدى عما تريد و أعتقد انك ستجد مواضيع و مقالات مختلفة ستفيدك


----------

